# Cories+Betta+Glofish+Snail+5 Gallons?



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm setting up a 5 gallon tank right now, with a heater, sponge filter, etc., hoping to get it cycled soon, so my Betta (1 inch long) can move in before vacation. (erp!) Anyways, my plans are to introduce him first, then when I get back bring in these fish:


1-2 Cories/ Ghost or Cherry Shrimp, as cleaners


A few small GloFish


A Cleaner snail
Will that be too much? The tank will be heavily planted (3 tall plants, 2 short ones) and has a gravel substrate (the Petsmart employee insited that sand was bad for the fish and the Cories would be fine with gravel, its pea gravel so not to big). I'm hoping that all the fish will get along and not stress the tank out to much.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

definitely too much! a 5 gallon can have a divider and hold 2 bettas. but, it's maxed with two (2" adult size fish). Now, talking bettas - the males especially are territorial and won't take kindly to other moving critters in their 'home' space. Those cories (which in a larger tank will be well loved) ... 5 gallons - their zippy behavior is going to freak your poor betta out. If the betta doesn't kill the cories, then the cories will stress out the poor betta. 5 gallons is not as big as you think it is. 

I'll give you an example... imagine you're about 50 years old, and used to having your own space. you don't much like people coming to visit, actually - you prefer your own space to the point that you don't ask anyone to visit and hope that the neighbors don't notice your little house hidden behind all the trees. (Now, that 50 year old - is your betta) - now, imagine that suddenly the neighbors grandkids move into the neighborhood and decide they not only like to play in the grandparents' yard, but also in your yard... and, not only that, but they make themselves comfortable in the 50 year old loner's kitchen, bedroom and bath... without knocking... or asking. Now those visiting grandkids of the neighbors - well those are your cories. 

You think the betta will get used to them? Or wish them gone already? 

Now - don't get me wrong - communities 'can sometimes' work. yes siree. But not too often with betta males in 5 gallon tanks. (In a ten gallon - possibly, but a lot depends on the personality of your betta. In a 20 gallon - you'd even improve your chances... ) 

I hope this will give up your hope of risking these fish, thinking that your betta boy really wants company. Trust me - he doesn't.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

To break it down, a 5 gallon isn't a community tank for anything. If you want that many fish you should go with a 10-20 gallon tank.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

goodness... ! the difference between wordy and brevity. 

I went into the emotional angst of the fish ... how it feels... what it thinks... 

and then there's ... yours, Angelicscars - 'No - get a bigger tank.' (I got quite a giggle -thanks for the simpler translation.)  

In my long 'monologue' I did say it, I swear...


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Bahaha! Nah, I know you had a great explanation! I just wanted to say I agree and break it down. I'm just lazy sometimes.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope, waaay to much!!! At the most, I would add a few ghost shrimp. (4-5)


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Definitely wayyyy to many fish for 5 gallons!


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok, well, the Person at Petsmart was wrong... I had a feeling that was to much. 

What about just him and a few Glofish? I just don't want him to be alone, he gets really bored.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I would say a few glofish or a few ghost shrimp


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Bettas are solitary fish - they honestly don't mind being alone. But I know nothing about Glofish, so I'm leaving that to someone else.


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

dr2b said:


> Bettas are solitary fish - they honestly don't mind being alone. But I know nothing about Glofish, so I'm leaving that to someone else.


They're somewhat small, multicolored fish about 3/4 the size of a Betta. To big to eat (I think), and they don't look like Betta's much. 

I'm thinking two or three would color up the tank a bit. The snail and cleaner shrimp are out, after reading horror stories about Betta's eating them. And as Rosey so eloquently put it, cories are out of the picture.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

In a 5 gallon, you cannot have tankmates. It's just too small. I cannot stress that enough. I think a shrimp or a snail is about it. If you want glowfish or things like that, upgrade the tank to 10+ gallons.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I have 2 otos in with Flair in his 5 gallon. Well 1 now...I gota replace the one. But most of the time they are out of each other's way since the otos are resting during the day or hiding and out at night and Flair is resting at night. But I would never think of getting something other than an oto in there fish wise.


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

dr2b said:


> I have 2 otos in with Flair in his 5 gallon. Well 1 now...I gota replace the one. But most of the time they are out of each other's way since the otos are resting during the day or hiding and out at night and Flair is resting at night. But I would never think of getting something other than an oto in there fish wise.


Thanks! I'll look them up. I definitely don't want to kill any fish, but I think my Betta would be happier with some company. But if nothing fits, nothing fits.

EDIT: OK, I looked them up. They sound OK... a catfish would be nice to grab fallen food. And one to two inches means that one and my Betta will equal 3 inches max, easily fitting in the aquarium (1 inch of fish- 1 gallon). Am I right? 

And for all the people saying shrimp, I saw some, they look awesome, my Betta would see them, and eat them. Then I'd cry. D:


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Cories need shoals, there for you wouldn't be able to get any.

Otos are messy and they need at least 3 to be happy, there for it won't work. I have 3 Otos in my 10 gallon and it is the messiest of all the tanks. They poop CONSTANTLY.


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

god, I LOVE my zebra otos. but, yes, they need to be with other oto friends. And, they are very delicate fish - usually people get more 'dead' otos than live ones in putting them in their tanks. 

They are very finicky eaters - they usually come from the store already starving - they eat only certain types of algae, and some 'cooked' veggies. They don't really just pick up other fishes left overs - nor do they like algae tablets. 

They're either really well loved, with owners that make huge efforts to keep them alive (which only sometimes works) - or they're in a little baggie in the freezer waiting to be buried...


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 12, 2009)

All that being said ... there are some BEAUTIFUL *15 and 20* gallon hex tanks that would make wonderful homes for one betta, perhaps 5 or 6 glow fish, and 3 cories...


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wouldnt glofish be a bit to bright and maybe attract a bit 2 much attention to the bettas and could cause some aggressive behavior? I saw them in petsmart the other day and thought they were cool and all but never thought they would work with bettas.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Cories should be kept in shoals 6 or more is better. If you are keeping two different species keep 3 of each kind, but not just 3 of one kind in your tank.
Trust me a few years ago i kept one cory.
Now i currently have 6, their attitude and interaction with each other and even with you in way different, they are more lively in groups.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

really, a five gallon is the perfect amount of room for one betta, I try to give all of my bettas that amount of room, but with loads of rescues coming in all the time I don't always have a choice. I think your best bet if you really want something to go with your betta would be a ghost shrimp, or a trumpet snail


----------

